# WSOC-TV Charlotte Local News in HD



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Charlotte's ABC TV outlet announced that starting with the 6 p.m. local newcast, they will will be broadcasting the local news in HD, making WSOC-TV the first Charlotte station to be originating local broadasting in high definition. They have purchased HD cameras for their field crews and are outfitting their helicopter with HD equipment as well.
Full article: http://charlotte.com/115/story/94786.html


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Their newscast looked great last night. Lots of field cameras in use too. Almost every story they did was in HD including equipping their helicopter.


----------

